

Notes on the Psychological Impact of Wearing Sunglasses After Dark - Mz
http://www.academia.edu/7759608/Notes_on_the_Psychological_Impact_of_Wearing_Sunglasses_After_Dark

======
karmakaze
I also
[https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&...](https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D56HSPQHSqEE&ei=cczJVPy1GoyeyASn5oBo&usg=AFQjCNHHbuctVBU1WWWbjn7UG3GSZzPpUw&sig2=qFaVWOmNst5wfyHpJhFdgw)

